# ethernet controller driver for win server 2003



## Rodrigo7x (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,

I just installed windows server 2003 enterprise edition in my dell dimension 4700. but the following drivers have yellow marks in device manager:
* Ethernet Controller
*Multimedia Audio Controller
*PCI modem
*SM Bus Controller
*Unknown device

The video driver was also there but I downloaded the video driver for this model computer for xp and it installed fine. However, the network drivers do not get installed. I have xp pro on another small partition of the HD and all of it's drivers work fine. 

Any input is well appreciated thank you.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

You will have to hunt around for drivers that are compatible with server 2003. You can try to download the XP drivers from the Dell site, or you will have to search the manufacturer's site of each device to find one that will work.


----------



## Rodrigo7x (Dec 18, 2008)

I found the ehternet driver and a couple of others. However, I was not able to find the multimedia audio controller and the PCI modem. I was advised that the modem should install from a standard modem driver from dell (intel 537e v90 modem driver) but I try all of them using the service tag 5nd8w61 to no avail. 

I also downloaded and audio driver audio_1.0_NLD and it starts to install then it reads driver not found. If anyone knows of a link for these drivers I greatly appreciate your posting. Thank you.


----------



## Rodrigo7x (Dec 18, 2008)

Incase anyone has this same problem. I was able to install all the drivers by going to device manager and reinstalling the drivers by pointing them to the c:\dell\drivers folder in the xp pro partition I have on the hard drive. Ironically, this are the same drivers in the dell site but the drivers wouldn't install withing the server 2003 envrionment, they only worked from the xp pro partition. 

I also went to microsoft update and obtained all the updates and downloaded driver max which updated all the other drivers that needed to be updated. Hope this helps.


----------



## Liebre (May 21, 2009)

Rodrigo - I registered mainly to tell you that your last post is exactly the information I needed. ray:


----------



## Rodrigo7x (Dec 18, 2008)

no problem, 

I run into pc dilemas sometimes and it is hard to get some help. If I learn something and can be of help, I am willing to do just that. 

thanks for posting.ray:


----------

